# Fish Hook



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Went beaching this morning with Maggie and her doggie friend. Along the shore there was a couple fishing. The guy had just pulled in a fish and unhooked it when Maggie went over to investigate. Se saw the rubber lures and took off with them, breaking the guys line. One hook wrapped around her paw but didn't pierce, the other hook went into her side lip. I borrowed a set of hook pliars from the guy, laid Maggie down flat, got a good grip on the hook and with one quick pull, extracted it from her lip. A short yelp from Maggie, then she was back on her feet playing with her doggie friend. The couple of kids that had gathered round were very impressed, as was I. The fisherman was very good about it all and happy to get his hooks back.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

poor baby... I'm glad everything turned out OK
When we went fishing, my dad always kept a pair of side cutters to cut the barb half off and push the rest through (I got caught in the hooks pretty often for some reason).


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> poor baby... I'm glad everything turned out OK
> When we went fishing, my dad always kept a pair of side cutters to cut the barb half off and push the rest through (I got caught in the hooks pretty often for some reason).


In Maggies case the hook went in but didn't exit the other side so I couldn't get at the barb. I had to pull it out backwards. Done it loads of times to myself too as a kid fishing in Ireland


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i take it your dog has no recall or you let
your dog approach strangers. why would you allow
your dog to wander over to someone on the beach???


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i take it your dog has no recall or you let
> your dog approach strangers. why would you allow
> your dog to wander over to someone on the beach???


You take it wrong, but then again I didn't provide any info to allow you to determine otherwise.

It's an off leash dog beach. Quite a gem here in San Diego. Yes, in a leash free area I let my dog approach strangers otherwise she's on leash all the time. At 8 months age I have to say she's pretty good on recall and leave it, it was basically my fault for not anticipating that the hooks would look so attractive. As soon as she was hooked, I recalled and she came instantly.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

pfitzpa1 said:


> the other hook went into her side lip. I borrowed a set of hook pliars from the guy, laid Maggie down flat, got a good grip on the hook and with one quick pull, extracted it from her lip. A short yelp from Maggie, then she was back on her feet playing with her doggie friend. The couple of kids that had gathered round were very impressed, as was I. The fisherman was very good about it all and happy to get his hooks back.


I would disinfect that area and keep an eye on it to be sure it doesn't become infected since this was a fish hook which do doubt must have all sorts of bacteria on it. I am glad your baby is ok.


----------

